# CANT FIND THE GEESE!!!??



## duckhuntinfool (Oct 24, 2006)

Hunted around Watertown today and could not find any geese! Even went up to Sand Lake and there were some up there but there also were alot of hunters.

I was wondering if anybody knows where there at or IF and WHEN the juvie migration is going to start???

Please want to hunt tommarow before school but wont be able to if we cant find them


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

After today.....I would try Canada.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

we shot 30 today near Dry Lake in Clark county. All but maybe one was a juvy. Decoying is the only method that would be productive anymore because we probably only saw around 1000 snows today. The birds we saw decoyed great! :beer:


----------



## duckhuntinfool (Oct 24, 2006)

Dry lake in Clark County
Is there still decent numbers there for a Sunday morning hunt???
We have about 600 decoys so we could try it.
About where is dry lake?


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

yeah there were a few around. dry lake is just north of willow lake (the town). we had out around 600 dekes too but good luck getting them all out with all the rain we got today. we quit around 3 because of the rain. the forcast for tomarrow calls for more rain :eyeroll:


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

Valley city, nd, hundreds of thousands, wont be there after 2maro though, i would head up to Devils lake during this next week


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Your kidding right??? You drove from watertown all the way to sand and did not find geese.....GET OFF THE BLACKTOP!!! There is geese all over SD, everyone I talked to in the past couple of days have been pounding them.....lots of limits taken. And they where all between watertown and sand.


----------



## duckhuntinfool (Oct 24, 2006)

How have you been hunting??
decoys or ???
and we went around this morning also and didnt see much.

We took gravel almost the whole way thats about all we drive
we did end up with 4 this morning but still didnt see many


----------



## Garvdog (Mar 1, 2005)

The geese are really scattered around the area, small groups, but where you find these small groups there will usually be a few migrators that move in. We shot our first snows decoying this weekend, not a ton but enough to keep it interesting. Hunting a bean field probably hurt our kill count but we were out of options. Mostly rossies and juvies. Had a ross bomb the spread while we were setting up decoys yesterday. Had to scramble to get my gun and a shell out, but I got him. From some other reports in NE and IA it looks like there should be more juvies on the way. Good luck getting into the fields today though after all the rain, its gonna be muddy.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I have not been to SD yet this year.....everyone I talked to was in the decoys.....some in all fullbody spreads, others in all northwind spreads.......worst I heard someone doing in the past few days was 30 in the dekes....couple spreads over 100 birds in the AM.

They ain't going to jump out at ya, if they are roosting odds are they ain't very visable from the road otherwise someone would have already busted the roost.....pretty much got to be in the area for the AM OR PM flight to the fields to find them.....when it is just down to the juvies usually they are in smaller flocks using smaller off the beaten path roost ponds. They are there, ya just have to find them.....if you want the big numbers ya best move up to ND, the juvie migration is nothing like the main migration. I just hope I can get out there this year to lay the smack down on them.....maybe next weekend.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I was up in Moose Jaw Sask this last weekend and they are already in that area. It was 65-70 deg on sunday. I don't think they will be holding in ND very long.


----------



## dave_rob_00 (Feb 22, 2007)

:beer:


----------

